# Crockpot Bloody Mary Chicken



## Filus59602 (Oct 23, 2002)

Bloody Mary Chicken 

4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts 
33.8 oz. bottle Bloody Mary mix 

Place chicken in crockpot. Pour Bloody Mary mix over chicken. 
Cover; cook on low for 8 hours. 

Note: Thicken sauce by adding 2 Tbsp. cornstarch dissolved in 
1/4 cup water to crockpot 20 minutes before serving. 

------------------------------


----------

